# 2006 SER Engine Won't Start



## dybid21 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello, I'm new to this forum. Ok I have a problem after installing the Axxtion Short throw Shifter I noticed one end of a small thin hose was loose and I have no clue where the end goes. I had to take apart my nismo Cold Air intake in order to install the short shifter. So I tried to find an outlet for the little hose and I tried a few little stubs in the engine bay that fit the hose. And
I tried starting the engine (with Cold Air intake is still apart)but every time the engine would start up it just grumble and shut off. I think the engine should run fine even with the intake off, and I'm thinking its the hose thats causing the engine to shut off.

I took a few pictures of the hose maybe someone can check their car and see if they can find where this hose goes. The hose should be located right under the air box or air intake.
End of hose that is connected



Loose end of the hose


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

it looks like that is connected to the heads.. if so its the breather hose and it should connect back to your intake. it might be just acting up because the MAF sensor isnt hooked up... try hooking it all up and see if that is where it connects.. let me know if that helps


----------

